
KeePassX is alive and 2.0 is here - david_
https://www.keepassx.org/news/2015/12/533
======
GordonS
It's very disappointing not to see any sync options, or indeed support for
plugins which could add such functionality :(

~~~
tw04
Save your database on dropbox/onedrive/google drive/etc. and you're done.

------
severine
Any details on when the update will reach the main repos?

